# Magnolia Rd



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

In a conversation this weekend I was asked what percent grade is Magnolia Road (from Boulder Canyon to the end of the pavement). Anybody know???


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Estimate - 10%*

This might help: http://tinyurl.com/ckuhs. Make sure you have Elevation turned on.

I'm not sure how far the pavement extends, but the part I mapped out shows a gain ove aboout 2100 feet over 4.3 miles, for grade of 10%. gmap-pedometer is a wonder for grade estimation - if I have the route wrong you might do better remapping it.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

jrepko said:


> This might help: http://tinyurl.com/ckuhs. Make sure you have Elevation turned on.
> 
> I'm not sure how far the pavement extends, but the part I mapped out shows a gain ove aboout 2100 feet over 4.3 miles, for grade of 10%. gmap-pedometer is a wonder for grade estimation - if I have the route wrong you might do better remapping it.


thats an average of 10% for the road...
take a look at some info on the race up it...
http://www.boulderracing.com/2005_7_9.asp
17% in the begining is a hell of an icebreaker
that section was really tough. It pretty much determined who was going to be a threat. Some blew up right away never to be seen again. You want the right cassette for that section!


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

This site has some good Boulder area Topo maps...
http://www.cyclingevents.com/TopoMaps/TopoBoulderRides.aspx

Looks like the begining of Magnolia Rd. Averages 11%. I know there are pitches more than that!


----------

